# Campus Police Officer I Massachusetts Bay Community College



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Campus Police Officer I*
Massachusetts Bay Community College 
in Wellesley Hills, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Salary:* 47,960.64 USD Per Year
*Posted:* 05/26/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
*Campus Police Officer I
Department:* VP Finance
*Location:* Wellesley Hills
MassBay fosters educational excellence and academic success to prepare students for local and global citizenship, to meet critical workforce demands of communities, and to contribute to the region's economic development.
_Massachusetts Bay Community College values diversity, inclusion, and collaboration. We strongly encourage members of underrepresented communities to apply to join our community._
Located in Greater Boston, MassBay is a comprehensive, open-access community college offering associate degrees and certificate programs on three campuses in Wellesley Hills, Framingham, and Ashland, Massachusetts.

*Position Summary:*
The ideal candidate will join a vibrant and inclusive educational community,
and have a desire and ability to work with a diverse population. As part of the Public Safety Department, the
Campus Police Officer shall be responsible for patrolling campuses and
buildings, assisting college community members in a proactive manner, providing
a professional police presence on campus, conduct investigations as appropriate
and working and acting in a community-centered manner to achieve crime
prevention and promoting community safety.
The Campus Police Officer shall perform duties in an honest, respectful, and
procedurally just manner so to provide quality customer service and assistance.
*Key Responsibilities and Duties:*

Patrol grounds/building(s) on assigned campus, on foot, by vehicle or bike - may use electronic watch system if College so desires;
Guard against trespass, theft, damage to property or injury to persons by inspections of surroundings, securing property, and providing personal protection/escorts;
Investigate crimes on campus;
Participate in the investigation of crimes, acts of vandalism, violations of rules and other disturbances, control and enforcement of traffic and parking regulations, enforce/monitor fire safety procedures, and other activities as required to ensure the safety and well-being of the MassBay community;
Inspect emergency and safety apparatus i.e., fire extinguishers, fire lanes, emergency exits;
Prepare reports and logs of fires, disturbances, accidents, crimes and the results of investigations;
Takes steps to effectively handle or control emergency situations such as summoning local emergency responders, directing traffic, participating in searches and administering first aid as appropriate/trained;
Monitor buildings for safety issues;
Exercise police powers, to include making arrests;
Monitor alarm systems in order to ensure that secure conditions are maintained;
Open/secure doors and activate alarms.
*Commitment
to Equity:*

Support MassBay's commitment to the Equity Agenda; collaborating with faculty, staff, and students on the College's strategic initiatives dedicated to closing the equity gap related to student outcomes; 
Support MassBay's commitment to being anti-racist; embracing a community free of bias and inequality; 
Contribute to discussion and review of applicable College policies with a critical lens toward diversity, equity and inclusion.
This list is not to be considered all-inclusive. A supervisor may assign other duties as required to meet the needs and foster the mission of the College.
All employees of MassBay are expected to work collegially and collaboratively within a community that values and celebrates diversity.
*Required Qualifications:*

Must be duly licensed in the Commonwealth of Massachusetts to Carry a Firearm;
Must be able to pass an extensive and thorough background investigation (including Brady List check and CORI Records check);
Must be able to pass an extensive psychological evaluation and pre-employment physical;
Must meet or be able meet all standards and requirements as required by the MPTC and POST Commission as legislated in An Act Relative to Justice, Equity and Accountability in Law Enforcement in the Commonwealth;
Must be eligible to be appointed (warranted) and maintain appointment by the Massachusetts State Police as a Special Police Officer pursuant to M.G.L. 22c, section 63;
Must have a current and valid Massachusetts Class D motor vehicle operator's license;
Minimum of two years of college education or associate degree in a related field;
Must be able to attend and successfully complete a Police Recruit Academy under the MPTC;
Ability to be sworn as a special state police officer;
Obtain and maintain CPR/First Responder/AED certification.
_In
addition to one of the following:_

Graduate of an accredited
University/College granted either an Associate's degree or higher in
Criminal Justice and the ability to attend and successfully complete a
MPTC police academy within a year of employment; or,
Minimum of two years of
full-time work experience as an Auxiliary/Seasonal police officer by the
Massachusetts Municipal Police Department; or,
A graduate from a
Massachusetts Special State Police Academy, Massachusetts State Police
Academy, or a full-time Municipal Police Academy administered by the
Massachusetts Criminal Justice Training Council.
*Preferred Qualifications:*

Sensitivity and commitment to the goals of Affirmative Action and workforce diversity;
Experience working in a diverse environment;
Demonstrated commitment to working with underserved students.
*Additional Information:
Salary Range:* AFSCME Unit II,
Grade 16 Step 1 $47,960.64 annually. Appointments from outside the
bargaining unit begin at Step 1 of the range.
*Position Type:* Please find the link to the Commonwealth of
Massachusetts Human Resources Division Classification Specification for the
position,
Classification Study & Classification Specifications / Massachusetts Department of Higher Education. 
*Application Deadline:* May 27, 2022, or thereafter until filled.
*To Apply:* Please include a letter of interest and resume with your online application.
Staff

_All MassBay Community College students, faculty, and staff are required to be fully vaccinated for COVID-19. Accordingly, initial employment is dependent upon receipt and verification of full vaccination status records; details of how to fulfill vaccine record verification requirements will be provided during the hire and onboarding process._
Hiring is subject to state appropriation funding.
Final candidates are required to provide sealed transcripts and/or certifications.
Hiring is contingent upon a successful CORI clearance.
Massachusetts Bay Community College is an affirmative action/equal opportunity employer and does not discriminate on the basis of race, color, national origin, sex, disability, religion, age, veteran or military status, genetic information, gender identity, or sexual orientation in its programs and activities as required by Title IX of the Educational Amendments of 1972, the Americans with Disabilities Act of 1990, Section 504 of the Rehabilitation Act of 1973, Title VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1964, and other applicable statutes and college policies. The College prohibits sexual harassment, including sexual violence. Inquiries or complaints concerning discrimination, harassment, retaliation, or sexual violence shall be referred to the College's Affirmative Action and/or Title IX Coordinator, Lisa MacDonald, Director of Equity Compliance, [email protected], (781) 239-3147, the Massachusetts Commission Against Discrimination, the Equal Employment Opportunities Commission or the United States Department of Education's Office for Civil Rights.
MassBay College is an Affirmative Action/Equal Opportunity Employer. We seek to build a campus workforce that reflects the cultural diversity of our students.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Well at least they are speaking of SSPO or MPOC Academy so a definite stepping stone, pension-clock starter here. Almost afraid to ask; did they ever get firearms?


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

mpd61 said:


> Almost afraid to ask; did they ever get firearms?


Guns are scary.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

They make loud disturbing noises and anyone who has one is a terrorist.


----------

